# Anyone into the Salt water thing?



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I have a 38G with 2 clowns, 1 Goby and 1 Spotted Toby. The guys at the LFS say that is the maximum amount of fish I can have. I have 40 Pounds of Live rock in it, I'm thinking I could have maybe 2 more fish. Could I? Some help would be great.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what kind of filteration do you have?and what fish were in interested in?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I know nothing about salt but I want to...im sure someone here can give us some more insight


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I have 2 Powerheads, 1 Aquaclear mini and a BioLife filtration system. It's alot for the tank size


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what fish are you interested in obtaining?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I dunno, something compatible, Maybe another Toby? Or 1 or 2 More Clowns? OR 1 more Goby? The Guys at the LFS say no way. What do you think? They tend to be a bit crazy at my LFS. Thanks for the input!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

no problem....you have plenty of filtration..and all your fish are small..nothing big..i see no problem..


----------

